# BigCartel CSS question



## weepie (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm looking to replace the text links in the sidebar with images that link to different product categories instead, also looking to add 3 images below the header that link, as well. I'd also like to replace the general featured products on the homepage with my own images, instead of them being displayed in a table.

Does anybody know how to do this? I have zero CSS experience and am confused as heck... I have no money either, so I can't afford a web designer... But really, all I want to do is replace some stuff with images that link, so it shouldn't be that hard?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a tutorial on CSS CSS Tutorial


----------



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

You don't use CSS to "replace stuff with images that link". Css controls the presentation, but not the linking part. The most basic way to link to another page is with an anchor tag. in "unstyled" html, e.g. without any css, an anchor tag is that familiar blue link you see everywhere. Without css, you can put an anchor tag around an image tag, and now you have an "image that links". 

What css allows you to do is to change the way the anchor tag is displayed. Instead of displaying a blue text link, you can use css to add a background image, change the size, width, etc. (see the tutorial posted above)


----------



## jpat (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, Chris is right. Are they html pages or php pages? Is this a template based web site? Give me your website and I will check it out.

John


----------

